# Anyone use peps without coming off? Will they benefit me?



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Feel like a total newbie all over again entering this section of the forum, never researched peptides before despite me knowing they existed, and had a read of the sticky threads earlier and now I'm interested... I'm most interested in the fact you can stay on non-stop.. So far i've gathered GHRP-6 is not for me due to increased appetite, I have a big enough appetite as it is and DEFINITELY don't need to increase that... So I'm lookin at GHRP-2 or the one (isa something? Forgot the name!!)

What are the general benefits to running these, and are their benefits running them 24/7/365 whether your cutting/bulking/recomping? I'd like to use them to maintain gains between cycles and improve gains/result whilst on cycle.. I also like the sound of improved hair/skin (nohomo).

So for those who run them consistently, are you glad you integrated them into your lifestyle? Do you feel you've justified the results with the cost? And lastly, how much on average do people spend running peps @ 100mg 3-4x a day? (Eg GHRP-2 + CJC1295?) I presume it's okay to discuss cost on peps?

Still got a lot more research to do, but some direct feebdback and experience is always handy!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

The other question I forgot was, how common is gyno resulting from the use of these peps 100mg 3-4x a day? Something I definitely don't want to have to deal with..


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Out there, there are many infos for you, for an optimal cycle you could run:

GHRP-2 or ipamorelin along with cjc1295 100/100 mcg 3 x ED

No gyno with peptides, never saw this happen..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

AFter a little more reading, I think I'll opt for ipamorelin as I've heard this CAN'T cause increased cortisol/prolactin at andy dose, GHRP-2 can but you need higher doses and GHRP-6 is more common.


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

well.. that' a good choice


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

oooh interesting


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I have for a year now, i know that's not too long but i don't plan on stopping anytime soon, i've just added gh aswell.

The peps i feel have helped with improved sleep and injury repair/masking, which one i'm not sure lol but they have helped in those areas. I think they've helped my conditioning aswell but that could be down to starting gear and maintaining a lower bodyfat, i reckon they've played their part though..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Try Ipamorelin & Mod grf 1-29, Southerns are good Toms are best.


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> I have for a year now, i know that's not too long but i don't plan on stopping anytime soon, i've just added gh aswell.
> 
> The peps i feel have helped with improved sleep and injury repair/masking, which one i'm not sure lol but they have helped in those areas. I think they've helped my conditioning aswell but that could be down to starting gear and maintaining a lower bodyfat, i reckon they've played their part though..


I think if you have used them 100cg 3xED, a lean gain.. or not?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tbh i scrolled down hoping to see pscarb reply - maybe pm him, hes v clued up on the subject


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Muscletech said:


> I think if you have used them 100cg 3xED, a lean gain.. or not?


I can't be sure they've contributed to the muscle i've gained in the past year as i started using aas in the last year aswell..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SonOfZeus said:


> Feel like a total newbie all over again entering this section of the forum, never researched peptides before despite me knowing they existed, and had a read of the sticky threads earlier and now I'm interested... I'm most interested in the fact you can stay on non-stop.. So far i've gathered GHRP-6 is not for me due to increased appetite, I have a big enough appetite as it is and DEFINITELY don't need to increase that... So I'm lookin at GHRP-2 or the one (isa something? Forgot the name!!)
> 
> *What are the general benefits to running these, and are their benefits running them 24/7/365 whether your cutting/bulking/recomping? I'd like to use them to maintain gains between cycles and improve gains/result whilst on cycle.. I also like the sound of improved hair/skin (nohomo*).
> 
> ...


these peptides release and amplify (GHRP/GHRH) your natural GH so think all the benefits to injecting GH but more because it is your own GH that grew you from fetus to adult.

GHRP-2 is the most effective it give a bigger pulse of GH but in higher doses can give increased cortisol/prolactin

GHRP-6 has the same saturation dose of IPAM, not as high increased Cortisol and Prolactin as GHRP-2 but has the side effects of increased hunger

Ipamorelin (IPAM) is a 3rd generation peptide it is as effective as GHRP-6 but is not as sloppy as either 6 or 2 with no increased hunger/cortisol or prolactin side effect (this is very good for sleep in my opinion)

i have written a basic non techy sticky on the subject at the top of this section of the section of the forum.



Muscletech said:


> Out there, there are many infos for you, for an optimal cycle you could run:
> 
> GHRP-2 or ipamorelin along with cjc1295 100/100 mcg 3 x ED
> 
> No gyno with peptides, never saw this happen..


 Mod GRF 1-29 is what you need the old name of CJC1295 should not exist anymore.

Gyno can be a huge issue if you use quality peptides at saturation dose with both GHRP-6 and 2



SonOfZeus said:


> AFter a little more reading, I think I'll opt for ipamorelin as I've heard this CAN'T cause increased cortisol/prolactin at andy dose, GHRP-2 can but you need higher doses and GHRP-6 is more common.


it is more common from GHRP-2 and this can happen at saturation dose 3-5 x per day....


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the response, but I correct you pscarb.. hexarelin is the most effective.. but it's dangerous for cortisol or prolactin..

Found this (datb.):

Dosing GHRPs

The saturation dose in most studies on the GHRPs (GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Ipamorelin & Hexarelin) is defined as either 100mcg or 1mcg/kg.

What that means is that 100mcg will saturate the receptors fully, but if you add another 100mcg to that dose only 50% of that portion will be effective. If you add an additional 100mcg to that dose only about 25% will be effective. Perhaps a final 100mcg might add a little something to GH release but that is it.

So 100mcg is the saturation dose and you could add more up to 300 to 400mcg and get a little more effect.

A 500mcg dose will not be more effective then a 400mcg, perhaps not even more effective then 300mcg.

The additional problems are desensitization & cortisol/prolactin side-effects.

Ipamorelin is about as efficacious as GHRP-6 in causing GH release but even at higher dose (above 100mcg) it does not create prolactin or cortisol.

GHRP-6 at the saturation dose 100mcg does not really increase prolactin & cortisol but may do so slightly at higher doses. This rise is still within the normal range.

GHRP-2 is more efficacious then GHRP-6 at causing GH release but at the saturation dose or higher may produce a slight to moderate increase in prolactin & cortisol. This rise is still within the normal range although doses of 200 - 400mcg might make it the high end of the normal range.

Hexarelin in some is the most efficacious otherwise it is equipotent or a little less so then GHRP-2 at causing an increase in GH release. However it has the highest potential to also increase cortisol & prolactin. This rise will occur even at the 100mcg saturation dose. This rise will reach the higher levels of what is defined as normal.

Desensitization

GHRP-6 can be used at saturation dose (100mcg) three or four times a day without risk of desensitization.

GHRP-2 at saturation dose several times a day will not result in desensitization.

Hexarelin has been shown to bring about desensitization but in a long-term study the pituitary recovered its sensitivity so that there was not long-term loss of sensitivity at saturation dose. However dosing Hexarelin even at 100mcg three times a day will likely lead to some down regulation within 14 days.

If desensitization were to ever occur for any of these GHRPs simply stopping use for several days will remedy this effect.

Chronic use of GHRP-2 at 100mcg dosed several times a day every day will not cause pituitary problems, nor significant prolactin or cortisol problems, nor desensitize.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Gyno is the one thing I'm not really willing to risk, so Ipamorelin it will be if I opt in for them... Seems there's little to be gained from actual composition though, rather just general well being?

PS, what are your thoughts on increased GH levels and skin "firming/tightening"? I don't have loose skin, but some skin which I'd like to be firmer, now undoubtabley the fat behind the skin needs to go to stop any "sagging" appearance, but can GH actually have any real effect on the improvement of skin elasticity firmness? (If anything, my kins TOO elastic, could do with being less elastic as its so willing to stretch but is not loose !)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Muscletech said:


> Thanks for the response, but I correct you pscarb.. *hexarelin is the most effective.. but it's dangerous for cortisol or prolactin..*
> 
> Found this (datb.):
> 
> ...


i stand corrected, my post was aimed at the 3 GHRP's that the majority of users use Hexarelin has many side effects making it not worth using the main one being desensitization within 14 days at saturation dose plus the C&P increase, i will be mor clear in the future


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SonOfZeus said:


> Gyno is the one thing I'm not really willing to risk, so Ipamorelin it will be if I opt in for them... Seems there's little to be gained from actual composition though, rather just general well being?
> 
> PS, what are your thoughts on increased GH levels and skin "firming/tightening"? I don't have loose skin, but some skin which I'd like to be firmer, now undoubtabley the fat behind the skin needs to go to stop any "sagging" appearance, but can GH actually have any real effect on the improvement of skin elasticity firmness? (If anything, my kins TOO elastic, could do with being less elastic as its so willing to stretch but is not loose !)


GH be that from natural release or synthetic will increase tone and elasticity to the skin by how much is individual i am afraid.


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't worry bro


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Muscletech said:


> Don't worry bro


i never worry


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I guess as with everything, you don't know what you'll get from it until you try it.. Will order some at some point and see how I get on!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing results. I would really like to try some when I get bigger. I like the effects on sleep as I sleep like sh1t


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah my sleep isn't great I don't believe and my skin has room for improvement, so even if there's no gains in size/strength/composition, it may be worth it for improvement in these areas, just have to wait and see.


----------

